# Themed armies



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Im looking at doing Daemons, Vampire Counts or Lizardmen but was hoping for a theme that opens up alot of conversions

Im looking at doing a theme for example Zealots of Sigmar themed empire army that uses sisters of sigmar models and flagellant models mainly

Im *not* looking for something like this
Oh a Dark elf army with only black ark units


I have a few ideas of my own but was hoping to get some cool ideas of all you guys

Thank you for your time


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Ive got my idea now but these are the ideas i toyed with all of these ideas are for the Daemons of Chaos

Daemon hybrids p27 date= -102
You could play around with this alot and make your own daemons

Army of the mad arabian sorcerer mahik al'rak p28 date: 1230
with things like the portal of twilight enchanted mirrors
have daemons entering the universe through the mirrors coming out metallic 

Now the idea i settled on it can be used as either a VC army or Daemons

A vampire & Daemon alliance p29 date: 2253

Quote "Somewhere in the depths of the mountains of mourn, the vampire mangari the old unearths a gemstone crown allowing him to commune with the great god Tzeentch. The Vampire Strikes a pact with the Great Sorcerer. For the next century combined armies of daemons and the undead assail Ogre and Chaos Dwarf strongholds."

And i shall build my army around this idea

This idea opens up lots of conversions and a huge models selection to choose from many units from both book can be interchangable

Dire wolves and Flesh hounds just 1 example

Im going to have to make sure i have the balance between the races to make it look as realistic as possible

I will write up alist in the next few days and hopefully get some starting pics up within a few weeks


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

I always liked the idea of trying to make a very skaven looking undead army, thought it would make a nice theme especially if trying to go down the route of the strigoi (might have that wrong) type vampires.

If your looking for something interchangeable with Daemons then this wont help though.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

There's a thing in the Ogre codex about Braugh Slavelord (I hope that's the right name) who has an enchanted gut plate. All slaves tied to it reanimate as zombies under his control. Ogres with vampire units (count ogres as something large & smashy) would be awesome. My friend tried this as an ogre list, where the gnoblars were replaced with zombies; but it could work the other way. Again, not related to daemons, but fun.

On your ideas: The vampire one would be very cool, definitely a unique-looking army. If you use the enchanted mirrors, that would be a nice, but depending on how you paint the army, it could get monochromatic. I'd designate a different type of metal to each mark, make sure they don't end up all looking the same.


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

I am currently working on a Wight-themed Tomb Kings army. More of a Northern Barrow-King look, rather than an Egyptian themed look. There is definite conversion potential with this idea. Of specific focus for conversions are any characters, Ushabti, and Tomb Scorpions. So far I have been having fun kit-bashing and Green-stuffing some characters.

I know Tomb Kings isn't on your list, and isn't the most competitive army atm. But I still thought I would suggest it.


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah i have actually done that conversion army as a commision before, i think its a realy good theme

when i was finished with the commision i didnt realy want to give them up, but this time this is my army ALL MINE Muahaw


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

A few questions that i have had to ask myself 

It will me a Daemon List

1)What type of vampire do you think Mangari the old is?
eg 1 of the following
Von Carstein
Blood dragon
Strigori
Lahmia
Necrach

2)Can i use named characters?

3) When taking units should i just replace units with VC ones or mix units
For example

Plaguebearers and Zombies in 1 unit of plaguebearers

If i mix units 
Bloodletters- Graveguard?
Daemonettes- ?
Plaguebearers- Zombies
Horrors- Crypt Ghouls
Furies- Carrion

Flesh hounds- Wolves
Screamers- Fell bats
Nurglings- ?
Seekers- ?

Bloodcrushers- Blood knights
Beast of Nurgle- ?
Fiends of slaanesh- ?
Flamers- Banshees

Chariots- Black coach
Palaquin- Corpse cart?

Greater daemons I wont replace

Heralds- Vampires


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

1) Von Carstein
2)Definitely
3)Mix them; it'd be great looking.
Nurglings: Small zombies, undead limbs?
Beast of Nurgle: Diseased Varghulf

I can't remember what fiends of Slaanesh or seekers are, sorry.


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

This is what Units will be included in my 2000pt list as is

Lord of Change
Herald of Tzeentch Mangori the old
Herald of khorne BSB on chariot
2*10 Horrors
10 Bloodletters
5 Furies
5 Hounds
2 Bloodcrushers
5 Flamers


----------

